# How to quit vaping teens wellness



## Stew (20/8/20)

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/19/health/how-to-quit-vaping-teens-wellness/index.html

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DavyH (20/8/20)

Oh for God's sake. This is Reefer Madness all over again.

Unfortunately, stronger language is banned in the forums, otherwise I could give a more accurate assessment of this cheap scaremongering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stew (20/8/20)

Hi @DavyH , being a recently stopped smoker and a new vaper LOL it is so frustrating. My wife is anti smoking and has already said she prefers me vaping to smoking for her because of the smell but isn't keen on the vaping either. Anything she sees negative she soaks up like a sponge and anything positive is totally ignored. We both smokers and vaper's seem to have no say in our rights as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

Sorry Stew but I can't help but laugh. Buy some CBD, let her try it, with a bit of luck you can get her hooked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (20/8/20)

How to quit vaping teens? I wouldn't know - I've never vaped teens.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (20/8/20)

Hooked said:


> How to quit vaping teens? I wouldn't know - I've never vaped teens.



They’re a bit oily in spots and can be a bit sour when they’re not overly sweet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

